
Should I stay out of team slide? - livvywest
I got top results in school and uni but in english literature and archaeology in a good university in Ireland. We don’t really have Ivy League Unis there anyway. I taught myself to program, competed in and won prizes in many hackathons, worked as a business analyst and now am in a startup where I am co-founder. I did some of the programming at the beginning but I&#x27;m now doing most of the research, connecting with accelerators and VCs, angel investors, etc. some of the technical, while the main founder is doing most of the technical work. I don&#x27;t quite know to capture myself in the best way possible for the purposes of the team slide of the slide deck and I know this is critical. Can anyone advise if I am even best to stay off the pitch deck given my lack of credentials (no former big company, no ivy league uni, etc.) in case I put some investor off and just work in the background and let the lead founder who is more technically able and accomplished than me, and our business side team member pitch instead?
======
throw03172019
Get some confidence. It’s your damn company.

------
livvywest
Ok, thank you both, but what title do I put down there? Grafter, trooper?
Self-taught programmer, co-founder? I've just read heaps of stuff that says at
the very early stage where we are at now, the team is the first thing
potential investors look at.

------
arthev
You're the co-founder. Unless you'd genuinely prefer to stay quiet about that,
put yourself in there. (If some investor gets put off, chances are he wouldn't
have been the best to work with anyway.) Armchair advice, though.

------
superflit
Let me do it!

I have great experience in public speaking. A portfolio of products and Saas
Products. And I am:

1\. White.

2\. Tall.

3\. Confident

<STOP>

If you ever considered it. think:

1\. Why you did consider it for a stranger and not for you?

2\. Why you are more critical with you than a stranger?

3\. Can you be nicer to you?

4\. Really can you hug yourself?

Be bold

